# AMNPS Pellet or Sawdust smoker?



## disco (May 23, 2013)

I have decided to pick up an AMNPS but I am waffling on whether to get the pellet or dust smoker. I see the pellet smoker allows you to smoke at higher heats. Is there any preference for one over the other based on taste and experience?

Your help will be appreciated.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2013)

If I am correct, you can use dust in the pellet model.  So buy the pellet model.


----------



## woodcutter (May 23, 2013)

c farmer said:


> If I am correct, you can use dust in the pellet model.  So buy the pellet model.


Yes the AMNPS does both. I like the dust for cold smoking and the pellets for hot smoking. The dust creates very little heat. I haven't tried the tube smokers but I really like the AMNPS.


----------



## sidpost (May 28, 2013)

How does their tube smoker compare?  Or do I need to stay with dust for cold smoking?


----------



## seenred (May 28, 2013)

Disco, I'm with the other guys on the AMNPS...you can use it with both pellets and dust for hot and cold smoking.

sidpost, the tubes are great for smoking at even hotter temps, but I don't think they are designed for dust or for cold smoking.  I used the AMNPS in my MES40 at temps up to 275 and it always performed like a champ.  When I bought my pellet smoker, which can cook at temps up to 500*, I found that the AMNPS didn't perform as well.  I bought a 12" tube, and it does great in the pellet smoker, and in my gasser (GOSM) as well.

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

Yup, You can only use Dust in an AMNS, and you can use Dust or pellets in an AMNPS, but I like my AMNS much better for smoking Dust under 200 degrees.

Bear


----------



## disco (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I have ordered the AMNPS.


----------

